# New find SEARS CHIEF  -  questions



## Backpedaler (Feb 17, 2012)

Just picked up this one . . .

3 questions:

1) What would be the correct hoop be?  wood, clad or steel?
2) What would the correct hub be?  ND "A"?
3) can it be dated? can't make out the # on the BB

i'll post better pics tomorrow

thanks -


----------



## npence (Feb 17, 2012)

That bike is sweet if those rims are 28" and are going to replace them I would be interested in them. Great find.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2012)

Sent pm previously


----------



## Backpedaler (Feb 17, 2012)

nate - they're 27??? the wheels measure 24" without the tires  (i don't know what they are for sure - i got a ?steel wheel w/ ND "A" hub with it though) if wood is correct, i can get a set w/ ND "A" rear hub for it. i'm hoping someone will know what's correct for it.


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 17, 2012)

the bike is 1915.should be wood clincher rims.model A hub.the seat should say chief on the seat tab.the handlebars and stem,fenders,dropstand are correct.it just needs the correct paint scheme.the headbadge looks in very good cond.a very good find.


----------



## npence (Feb 17, 2012)

Check underneath that house paint might get lucky and have the original paint under it. Don't strip it till you look never know.


----------



## Backpedaler (Feb 17, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> the bike is 1915.should be wood clincher rims.model A hub.the seat should say chief on the seat tab.the handlebars and stem,fenders,dropstand are correct.it just needs the correct paint scheme.the headbadge looks in very good cond.a very good find.




i believe the seat is correct. it says something on the tab in big letters (hard to make out) and "patented" below it. same as in your (or someones) 1919? chief pic

ps

do ALL chiefs have a 3 speed hub?  you indicated otherwise and your 1919? doesn't right?

thanks billh


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a very nice set if four block Chief pedals......


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep, another case of bike envy! Great score I've wanted one of those for a while but always seem to tied up with something else.


----------



## Backpedaler (Feb 19, 2012)

*SEARS CHIEF MOTOR-BIKE  more pics*

a few more pics . . .


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 19, 2012)

It almost looks as if you can make out the old paint spears underneath the orange slop 

near the headtube. Looks like it is all there except for the correct 28" wheels and pedals. 

Bitchen bike!!!!


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 19, 2012)

Backpedaler said:


> i believe the seat is correct. it says something on the tab in big letters (hard to make out) and "patented" below it. same as in your (or someones) 1919? chief pic
> 
> ps
> 
> ...




not all were 3-speeds.they did have coaster brake models too.yours is circa 1915 because of the flat top fenders. i own 3 chiefs.


----------



## highship (Feb 20, 2012)

*Beautiful!*

Nice bike! I just saw this on Rat Rod last night and inquired only to find out that it was sold to someone here, I'm glad I found it. I have been on the hunt for a while now for those bars, I am redoing a 1924 Indian and need a pair. I am about to give up on finding originals and make some. Would you be willing to get dimensions for me?
I'm looking for width, rise, length, diameter of bars and cross brace, and location of cross bar. Thanks so much.


----------



## elginkid (Feb 20, 2012)

3 speeds were optional on a lot of bicycles, particularly the 28 motorbikes it seems (I don't know why they weren't more popular here!), but you could easily find a Sturmey Archer Quadrant shifter (albiet not necessarily one that early) and lace it up to a new set of 700's or 28" rims with a 3 speed hub for a much more pleasant ride.

Wes


----------



## Backpedaler (Feb 20, 2012)

highship said:


> Nice bike! I just saw this on Rat Rod last night and inquired only to find out that it was sold to someone here, I'm glad I found it. I have been on the hunt for a while now for those bars, I am redoing a 1924 Indian and need a pair. I am about to give up on finding originals and make some. Would you be willing to get dimensions for me?
> I'm looking for width, rise, length, diameter of bars and cross brace, and location of cross bar. Thanks so much.





they're 21 wide = outside to outside dia. 4 inch rise, brace is 8-3/4 inch from the end of the bars, the bars are 14-1/2 in from grip end to front, dis bar = 7/8 inch and cross brace aprox 5/8 inch. they look like regular braced bars but the length is greater.


----------



## highship (Feb 20, 2012)

*Thank You!*

Thank you my friend! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 3, 2012)

*1917 pictures*



Backpedaler said:


> Just picked up this one . . .
> 
> 3 questions:
> 
> ...




These are pics from the 1917 sears catalog, hope they help. PM your e-mail to me if you want hi res pics.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 4, 2012)

Love that red with yellow paint!! How is the Chief coming along?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2012)

The Chief is together, but I am seeking a 3 speed for it. I haven't tried removing the paint yet. The red and yellow/orange colors do look cool together, but all the descriptions I have seen call it Ivory and Red.  Howz bout you Chief guys posting some pix of your Chiefs???


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2012)

Am I missing something? Brian do you now own the Chief that Backpedaler started this thread about?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Am I missing something? Brian do you now own the Chief that Backpedaler started this thread about?




Yep-a-roo.


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Yep-a-roo.



Good Luck with your new bike. Very nice indeed!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Good Luck with your new bike. Very nice indeed!




Why, thank you Dave, that is very nice of you....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ditto, nice score. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Ditto, nice score. Can't wait to see what you do with it.




...bring her to her former beauty, one way or another (hope original paint is still there). Have you taken off repaint?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 5, 2012)

I tried the oven cleaner trick on a 34 Rollfast once and it took off the white darts. I've heard of a few guys that have had good luck with it and I may have left it on there too long. Also I was told to wipe it clean and rinse really well so the oven cleaner stops working.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2012)

I just noticed that I just lost like 10-15 posts on my count.....wierd, know I was over 2510, now shows 2495...I'm going backwards!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 5, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I tried the oven cleaner trick on a 34 Rollfast once and it took off the white darts. I've heard of a few guys that have had good luck with it and I may have left it on there too long. Also I was told to wipe it clean and rinse really well so the oven cleaner stops working.




Best results for me= spray the whole bike (in pieces frame then fenders then small parts, well order doesn't matter) let it sit for a few second maybe 30-60 seconds then rinse it with a wose I think the pressure of the water helps peel off the house paint off leaving the OG paint. Then wash it with soap and water to neutralize the oven cleaner, most of it comes off. There might be some small spots left, I clean them up with wd40 and steel wool or compound then wax and polish.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Best results for me= spray the whole bike (in pieces frame then fenders then small parts, well order doesn't matter) let it sit for a few second maybe 30-60 seconds then rinse it with a wose I think the pressure of the water helps peel off the house paint off leaving the OG paint. Then wash it with soap and water to neutralize the oven cleaner, most of it comes off. There might be some small spots left, I clean them up with wd40 and steel wool or compound then wax and polish.




Thanks Santi, and Jeff.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 5, 2012)

Bump

Lol I want to hit 1000 post


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 5, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Thanks Santi, and Jeff.




You're welcome


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 5, 2012)

Btw when you decide to sell it let me know, I really dig this bike.


----------

